# Off-Topic >  Handy Plastic Bags - Tackle box, Tool box, Glove box, Boat, Purse, Backpacks...

## tsbrownie

A plastic bag tucked away in a glove box, tackle box, pocket or purse can be handy whether you are fishing, shopping, picking up after the pet, camping, swimming, traveling, ... etc. This is a quick way to fold a bag so it's compact, convenient and ready to go when it's needed.




WARNING: Suffocation Hazard. Plastic bags should be kept away from children. Folding a bag does NOT make it child-safe!
PS: My mother-in-law showed me this.

----------

Andyt (Jan 8, 2020),

baja (Jan 8, 2020),

clydeman (Jan 12, 2020),

hansgoudzwaard (Jan 13, 2020),

Karl_H (Jan 12, 2020),

n9dug (Jan 13, 2020),

rgsparber (Jan 7, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 6, 2020)

----------


## carousel1

Interesting useful idea, but in the UK plastic bags are now as rare as chickens teeth. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

tsbrownie (Jan 9, 2020)

----------


## tsbrownie

All the more reason to keep one folded up and handy! We say "as scarce as hen's teeth" and to my experience, you can't even order those online!  :Wink:

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

I used to keep several plastic bags in my caravan, as they are the right size for my caravan bin. 
They were very handy while away camping out in the caravan. 
Now I don't have any. It's all these reusable bags these days or as my wife now does, she takes a wicker basket with her when she goes out shopping at the local store.

----------

tsbrownie (Jan 16, 2020)

----------

